# Filterkammer



## kaha (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Für den Teichumbau, benötige ich Eure Hilfe für die Planung.
Vorab: Der jetzige Teich ist 4x2,5x0,75 groß.
Wird mit einem Oase Filterclear 15.000 u. Aquamax Eco R6000 betrieben.
Fischbesatz sind zwei kleine Koi ca. 15cm groß u. 5 Goldfische.
Der neue Teich soll für Koi auf ca. 2m tiefer gelegt werden, mit Bodenablauf.
Dafür benötige ich eine Filterkammer, hab ca. 2x2m Platz zur Verfügung. 
So nun meine Fragen:
Reichen 2x2m, und wie Tief soll dieser sein?
Die Filtertechnik? (Komplettsystem kaufen oder selber bauen ist noch unklar) 
Die Filterkammer, soll da platziert werden, wo die beiden Stühle stehen (Bilder sind beigefügt)
Mir stellt sich die Frage, wo soll der Skimmer u. Wassereinlauf aus dem __ Filtersystem eingeplant werden.

Danke im Voraus für Euere Unterstützung.

Guß kaha


----------



## Testpilot (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filterkammer*

Wieviel Geld willst den anlegen?


----------



## kaha (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filterkammer*

Hi Timo,

ca. 1000-1500€ für die Filterkammer u.den Teichumbau in Eigenleistung


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filterkammer*

Hallo und 

:willkommen Kaha - mein Name ist Dodi. 

Soll der Teich eine durchgängige Tiefe von 2 m haben, so Koi-Pool-mäßig?
Dann kämst Du auf 20 m³ Wasserinhalt - schon ganz ordentlich.

Ich hab mir mal ein Bild 'runtergeladen und etwas drin rumgemalt... 
 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du ein reines Schwerkraft-System anstrebst, oder?
Die Filterkammern würde ich ca. 100 - 150 cm in die Erde planen - so würdest Du über ein Filtervolumen von min. 4 m³ verfügen.

Die linke Kammer, da wo ich Bodenablaufrohr und Skimmerrohr eingezeichnet habe, würde ich als Absetzkammer nutzen. Irgendeine Vorabscheidung musst Du schon haben. Hier wäre natürlich ein Spaltsieb o.ä. schön - ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie man so etwas in ein Schwerkraftsystem integrieren kann. Hierzu sollten sich vllt. die Fachleute noch zu melden.
Die rechte Kammer könntest Du z. B. mit __ Hel-X bestücken. 
Den Teicheinlauf würde ich von da nach rechts leiten und dann den Bachlauf damit speisen, so hättest Du einen schönen Kreislauf.
Für den Winterbetrieb zusätzlich von der rechten Kammer noch einen direkten Zugang (Rohr) zum Teich zurück, damit das Wasser über den Bachlauf nicht zu sehr auskühlt.

Skimmer immer in Hauptwindrichtung platzieren, damit möglichst viel Schmutz ankommt.

Viel Erfolg beim Umbau!


----------



## kaha (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filterkammer*

Hallo Dodi,
Zuerst mal Danke für Deine Planungshilfe.

Ja ich strebe ein Schwerkraft-System an.

Der Bachlauf, soll mit der jetzigen Teichpumpe Aquamax Eco R6000 u. __ Filtersystem betrieben werden.
Ich habe auch vor, rechts auf 2,5m u. hinten (entgegengesetzt von der Filterkammer) ca. 4m einen Randbereich ca. 0,5 x 0,5m mit Substrat wie im Schwimmteichen für die Ansiedlung von Bakterien mit einzuplanen. Und da soll dann auch die Pumpe für den Bachlauf integriert werden. 

Der Teicheinlauf müsste dann, entgegengesetzt zum Skimmer einlaufen?

Vielen Dank u. Gruß


----------



## Testpilot (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filterkammer*

Also 1-1,5 tsd Euro finde ich ehrlich gesagt für so ein Vorhaben schon sehr eng bemessen.
Aber schauen wir mal.

Der Skimmer muss da hin wo der Wind den "Müll" auf dem Wasser heute hintreibt denn so ein Skimmer kann nicht gegen den Wind arbeiten das würde nichts werden, also auf die Gegebenheiten am Teich achten.

Die Filterkammer würde ich auch so um die 1,5 Meter tief machen. Willst Du diese Kammer selbst als Filter oder nur als den Ort nutzen wo der Filter untergebracht ist. Sprich IBC mit HelX, Vorabscheidung  und Elektrik dort installieren?

DIe Filterkammer selber würde ich auf jeden Fall mit Betonwänden oder gemauert erstellen. Als Deckel bietet sich bei Euch Bangkirai an, das passt gut zu eurem Garten finde ich und ist stabil genug das ihr dort später auch wieder mit den Stühlen drauf sitzen könntet. Anständige unterkonstruktion vorausgesetzt )

Erzähl mal was zu dem Filter selbst, was hast Du denn da vor zu verbauen?


----------



## kaha (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filterkammer*

Hallo Timo,

Die 1000-1500€ sind für die Teichfolie EPDM und den gemauerten Schacht, wo die Filtertechnik u. Elektrik eingebaut wird.

Zur Filtertechnik, außer dem Spaltfilter als Vorabscheider, bin ich für den Rest der Filtertechnik Sprichwörtlich noch "jungfräulich" (unklar)

Am Randbereich, 2seitig (längsseitig ca. 4m u. querseitig ca. 2,5m) ein Pflanzbereich ca. 0,5 m breit u. 0,3 m tief, mit z.B Lava Steinen befüllen. 
Natürlich abgegrenzt zum Bereich der Koi, und zwar so, wie auf meinen Bilder zu sehen die Findlinge platziert sind.


----------

